# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Επισκευη μοναδας CD σε ηχοσυστημα SONY

## Maz00nga

Εχω ενα ηχοσυστημα SONY και παρατηρησα οτι για καποιο λογο το μοτερ που περιστρεφει το CD δεν λειτουργει πλεον. Η κεφαλη ανταποκρινεται κανονικα μετα την εισοδο/εξοδο αλλα το μοτερ δεν περιστρεφεται... Αν καποιος μπορει να υποπτευεται τι φταιει, ας ριξει καμια ιδεα, να δωσω κ πληροφοριες για το μηχανημα! Παρεμπιπτοντως το ιδιο συμβαινει κ σε ενα CD Player "φετα", οπως υποπτευομαι οτι λεγονται...

----------


## gsmaster

Ή κάηκε το μοτέρ, ή κόπηκε κάποιο καλώδιο, ή κάηκε το ολοκληρωμένο που οδηγεί το μοτέρ (συνήθως κάποιο BA63xx σε συσκευασία SMT με ψήκτρα.)

----------


## Maz00nga

Λοιπον, επειδη ισως βρεθει βοηθεια  :Smile:  αναφερω τα μοντελα για τα οποια γινεται λογος. Ειναι το Mini Hi-Fi Component System SONY MHC-551 καθως κ το CDP-715E οπως επισης κ ενα πολυ παλιο αλλα πολυ ωραιο μοντελο το CDP-S27, το οποιο παρουσιαζει προβληματα στην αναγνωση του CD. Τα δυο πρωτα οπως ειπα δεν μπορουν να περιστρεψουν τον δισκο. Μηπως μπορω να αντικαταστησω τα μοτερακια τους?Σιγουρα καπου θα χω κανα αλλο SONY ετοιμο για ξεκοιλιασμα :P Ειδικοτερα, λεω να αφαιρεσω αν γινεται, το μοτερ απο το Hi-Fι και να το τοποθετησω στο CDP-715E το οποιο κ προτιμω. Κανεις να μου πει πως θα αναγνωρισω το προβλημα?  :Smile:

----------


## genesis

Χωρίς να αποκλείεται η πιθανότητα να έχει πράγματι ζημιά το spindle motor (όπως λέγεται το μοτέρ που περιστρέφει το δίσκο), είναι πιο πιθανό το πρόβλημα να βρίσκεται στην ίδια τη κεφαλή laser.
Όταν βάζεις δίσκο στο CD player, ο φακός της κεφαλής ανεβοκατεβαίνει για να κάνει focus στην επιφάνεια του δίσκου. Αν αυτό αποτύχει για διάφορους λόγους (πεσμένη laser, σκόνη στο φακό, κατεστραμμένη επιφάνεια δίσκου, κλπ.), το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι ο δίσκος δεν θα γυρίσει καθόλου και το μηχάνημα θα βγάλει ένδειξη "no disk".
Για αρχή δοκίμασε να καθαρίσεις το φακό της κεφαλής (είναι το "ματάκι" που φαίνεται) με μία μπατονέτα ελαφρά βρεγμένη με καθαρό οινόπνευμα (κανονικά χρειάζεται ειδικό καθαριστικό υγρό). Καθάρισε με απαλές κυκλικές κινησεις. Στη συνέχεια δοκίμασε με CD εταιρίας (όχι με CD-R) να δεις αν θα καταφέρει να το διαβάσει. Αν το διαβάσει, θέλεις απλά μια καινούρια κεφαλή.

----------


## Maz00nga

Τις εχω καθαρισει τις κεφαλες απ οσο θυμαμαι αρα μηπως το αποκλειουμε?.. ΒΕβαια η κεφαλη κανει προσπαθειες να εστιασει, αλλα αν δε περιστραφει ο δισκος δε θα βρει τιποτα νομιζω...

----------


## genesis

Απ'όσο γνωρίζω, η διαδικασία είναι ανάποδα. Αν δεν εστιάσει δεν πρόκειται να περιστραφεί ο δίσκος.
Ξαναλέω βέβαια ότι δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει πράγματι βλάβη στο spindle motor ή στο κύκλωμα οδήγησής του αλλά από την εμπειρία μου είναι πιθανότερο να είναι πολύ πεσμένη η κεφαλή.

----------


## Maz00nga

Οποτε να δοκιμασω να την καθαρισω?.. Τι εννοεις πεσμενη? Να μην εστιαζει σωστα επειδη δεν μπορει να κινηθει?

----------


## genesis

Μια κεφαλή ανάγνωσης laser, μπορεί να είναι να είναι "πεσμένη" για διάφορους λόγους. 
Π.χ. Φυσιολογική φθορά του ημιαγωγού (η δίοδος laser με τη πάροδο του χρόνου χάνει τη δυνατότητα να παράγει αρκετά ισχυρή δέσμη laser),
προβλήματα στα οπτικά της κεφαλής (λόγω της σκόνης και του καπνού, οι διάφοροι φακοί και καθρέπτες που έχει μια κεφαλή, χάνουν τη διαύγειά τους και συνεπώς εξασθενεί και πάλι η δέσμη laser),
μηχανικά προβλήματα στην ανάρτηση του φακού (πιο σπάνιο πρόβλημα αλλά συμβαίνει. Ο φακός αναρτάται με ελάσματα τα οποία μετά από μερικές χιλιάδες ώρες λειτουργίας δεν μπορούν πλέον να τον κρατήσουν στη σωστή θέση ηρεμίας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορεί να εστιάσει εύκολα).
Σε κεφαλές παλιών σχετικά μηχανημάτων, είναι πιθανό να συμβαίνουν όλα μαζί.
Καθαρίζοντάς την, ουσιαστικά καθαρίζεις μόνο την εξωτερική επιφάνεια του φακού ελπίζοντας να αρκεί αυτό ώστε να δυναμώσει αρκετά η δέσμη και να μπορεί να διαβάσει, τουλάχιστον τα "καλά" δισκάκια.

----------


## Maz00nga

Χμ, θα το προσπαθησω αλλα ακουσα οτι δεν ειναι καλος ο τροπος μπατονετας-καθαρου οινοπνευματος. Θελει πολυ ψιλης τριχας καθαριστικη μοναδα (οπως αυτη για τους δισκους βινυλιου) και ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη, τουλαχιστον ετσι εχω ακουσει...

----------


## nikoskourtis

Αν δεν περιστραφει το cd η κεφαλη δεν μπορει να διαβασει τιποτα και αρα δεν βρισκει δισκακι. Μου το κανει ενα cd-R το οποιο δεν περιστρεφετε αν δε το βοηθησεις με το χερι στην αρχη. Ετσι η κεφαλη παει περα δωθε και δε βρισκει τιποτα. Οταν το γυρισω με το χερι περνει στροφες μονο του και αμεσως τα βρισκει ολα.

----------


## _ab

> Μια κεφαλή ανάγνωσης laser, μπορεί να είναι να είναι "πεσμένη" για διάφορους λόγους. 
> Π.χ. Φυσιολογική φθορά του ημιαγωγού (η δίοδος laser με τη πάροδο του χρόνου χάνει τη δυνατότητα να παράγει αρκετά ισχυρή δέσμη laser),
> προβλήματα στα οπτικά της κεφαλής (λόγω της σκόνης και του καπνού, οι διάφοροι φακοί και καθρέπτες που έχει μια κεφαλή, χάνουν τη διαύγειά τους και συνεπώς εξασθενεί και πάλι η δέσμη laser),
> μηχανικά προβλήματα στην ανάρτηση του φακού (πιο σπάνιο πρόβλημα αλλά συμβαίνει. Ο φακός αναρτάται με ελάσματα τα οποία μετά από μερικές χιλιάδες ώρες λειτουργίας δεν μπορούν πλέον να τον κρατήσουν στη σωστή θέση ηρεμίας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορεί να εστιάσει εύκολα).
> Σε κεφαλές παλιών σχετικά μηχανημάτων, είναι πιθανό να συμβαίνουν όλα μαζί.
> Καθαρίζοντάς την, ουσιαστικά καθαρίζεις μόνο την εξωτερική επιφάνεια του φακού ελπίζοντας να αρκεί αυτό ώστε να δυναμώσει αρκετά η δέσμη και να μπορεί να διαβάσει, τουλάχιστον τα "καλά" δισκάκια.


Αυτο που λεει ο φιλος ειναι σωστο...βεβαια δεν αποκλειεται να εχει χαλασει και το ολοκληρωμενο που οδηγει το μοτερακι....κοιταξε και σε παλαιοτερα ποστ για αντοιστοιχα προβληματα κεφαλων....δοκιμασε να πειραξεις το τριμερακι που ρυθμιζει το ρευμα....δεν ειναι και η σωστοτερη λυση.....Εγω το ειχα πειραξει σε ενα cd-walkman jvc εδω και 2 χρονια και μεχρι τωρα δουλευει αψογα....

----------

